
Argon – a clean, responsive, modern template for Dokuwiki - thunderbong
https://github.com/IceWreck/Argon-Dokuwiki-Template#argon-dokuwiki-template
======
bityard
I looove Dokuwiki. It has been my personal notebook for well over a decade. I
have 8 MB of text in it, and that only includes the current revisions of
pages.

However, I recently started writing my own notebook/wiki because:

I want to convert and write my notes in Markdown so that I can copy and paste
snippets between different services easily. I consider Markdown to be the
Javascript of the markup syntaxes: it's a long way from the best solution, but
it's what the world ended up choosing collectively. When I looked at the code,
the whole thing seemed to be tightly coupled to Dokuwiki syntax. It may be
possible with some hacking and/or extensions to switch Dokuwiki to Markdown
but the same amount of effort could also be spent on just writing a new wiki
with only the features I need.

I'm growing increasingly tired of having two scroll bars to deal with whenever
I want to edit a page. This can be fixed with templates, probably, but I
didn't look too closely into it given the lack of Markdown support.

~~~
bachmeier
> It may be possible with some hacking and/or extensions to switch Dokuwiki to
> Markdown but the same amount of effort could also be spent on just writing a
> new wiki with only the features I need.

I think it's great to write your own wiki, and encourage everyone to do so
(I've done it more than once), but it's definitely not easier to do that than
to modify Dokuwiki.

1\. Dokuwiki syntax is included in Pandoc.

2\. There's a plugin (I don't remember the name) that will allow you to not
only create Dokuwiki pages in markdown, but let you use Dokuwiki syntax where
it goes beyond markdown. My recollection is that it works by using markdown to
override common components of the syntaxes while leaving the rest of Dokuwiki
syntax unaffected.

~~~
phit_
2\. I'm using
[https://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:markdowku](https://www.dokuwiki.org/plugin:markdowku)
it's alright

------
oefrha
Tangentially related: if you’re starting anew, Wiki.js is a nice modern take:
Markdown, auto commit and push to git remote, responsive, visually pleasing,
etc. all out of box, no need for heaps of plugins.

[https://wiki.js.org/](https://wiki.js.org/)

~~~
bityard
I'm a long time user of Dokuwiki. I ran across wiki.js a while back and it
showed potential. My main issues with it at the time were:

* Had an overall half-bakedness about it. Like, there are features in the UI that sound cool but when you click on them it says "sorry, not implemented yet." ...Then why even have the button?

* Using it, the UI felt "heavy" and a bit sluggish in a way that I can't quite quantify.

* Having to set the page title and URL separately is weird. I think this is an artifact of designing it more like a document repository than a wiki. Because in a wiki, the URL _is_ the title of the page. I remember linking between pages being a little obnoxious somehow, but I don't remember the details.

* You can have WYSIWYG HTML pages or Markdown pages. You cannot switch a page between the two. Which is totally and completely crazy. Either design your WYSIWYG editor to handle Markdown so that you _can_ switch between them or settle on one or the other.

~~~
oefrha
It’s a big undertaking for a one man open source project, especially
considering v2 is a rewrite. I believe all necessary functionality is already
implemented in v2 so it makes sense to push it out of the door UI-wise and
fill in additional features later. Conversion between Markdown and WYSIWYG is
planned[1] although I couldn’t care less. It’s not like the Markdown editor
doesn’t have buttons for non-technical users to push; they’ve been pushing
buttons to generate BBCode just fine for two decades.

[1] [https://wiki.js.org/feedback/p/switching-from-an-editor-
to-a...](https://wiki.js.org/feedback/p/switching-from-an-editor-to-another-
on-an-existing-page)

~~~
rhizome
> _v2 is a rewrite_

I've got half a mind to make an "our incredible journey" blog with all of the
software that has uttered these famous last words.

------
IceWreck
Wow, thanks for posting this. I created this. Happy to take questions. (And
sorry, kinda busy right now so I wont be able to work on dark mode this month)

------
mmm_grayons
That does look quite nice, compared to the template I'm currently using.
Dokuwiki is a handy piece of software, so thanks to IceWreck for gving it a
visual upgrade!

------
bovermyer
This is well-executed and adheres closely to the target design aesthetic.

However, for me, that means it looks too "genericly modern," if that makes
sense. This is my own personal preference, but for wikis, I like aesthetics
that cleave closer to a print book.

~~~
whalesalad
That is my number one complaint with Material Design. It's so generic that it
becomes abrasive to use.

------
noisy_boy
Have recently resumed using dokuwiki and the newer templates are quite nice. I
also like the advantages of the easy editing alongwith being able to sync
between my laptop and phone via syncthing.

------
andrepd
I'll never understand why people intentionally cripple readability by making
their text grey instead of black (or at most #111), all for some vague notion
of 'cleanness' or looking good in screenshots. It's ableist at worst.

------
generalpass
[https://github.com/IceWreck/Argon-Dokuwiki-
Template/issues/9](https://github.com/IceWreck/Argon-Dokuwiki-
Template/issues/9)

> Dark verison?

> Would you consider making a dark version of Argon?

A common question, these days.

~~~
bityard
It's not a "real" application unless it supports emojis and dark mode.

~~~
malinens
emojis are like last century. now meme gifs are required to any half decent
app

~~~
rapnie
I thought that was stickers nowadays.

------
lfmunoz4
Been using dokuwiki for years am thinking about switching to something else
because I haven't seen an update in years and wanted something with a newer
feel. This theme might do it.

------
yumraj
Does anyone use Dokuwiki at their company? Or, in other words is it a good
replacement for Confluence?

------
cryptoquick
Very neat, but just curious... What do they call it when they release Argon
v2?

------
LeSaucy
Anyone have a ballpark estimate of effort required to port this to Sphinx?

~~~
whalesalad
Do you want tshirt sizes or fibonacci?

